#  Erste Hilfe >   Erste Hilfe und Haftung? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo.., 
man hofft ja das es einem nie trifft, aber wie ist das bei einem Unfall. Der erste Gedanke als Laie oh Schreck der letzte Lehrgang ist Ewigkeiten her.
 Da liegt eine Person am Boden und gibt kein Lebenszeichen von sich. Also versuche ich wenn möglich an der Halsschlagader zu prüfen ob der Kreislauf noch funktioniert ja und danach die Atmung. 
Also eine Zeit lang Herzdruckmassage und danach Beatmung  auch durch die Nase möglich  (abwechselnd). Wie ist das wenn ich der Person eine Rippe breche bei der Herzdruckmassage.  
Kann man mich verklagen wenn ich bei Jemand versuche den Kreislauf /Atmung wieder in Gang zu bringen bis die Fachleute (der Rettungsdienst bzw. ein Arzt ) kommt? 
Danke Hans  
PS. IN Bahnhöfen usw. hängen mitunter Defibrillatoren man sagt die wären in der Anwendung einfach zum Beispiel bei Herzkammerflimmern  Gibt es einen Ausschlussgrund so das man diesen Defibrillatoren bei solchen Patienten nicht anwenden darf?  Hilfe gegen Herzinfarkt: So können Defibrillatoren Leben retten - Video - Erste Hilfe - FOCUS Online

----------


## josie

Hallo Hans!
Da brauchst Du keine Angst haben, wenn Du nämlich keine 1. Hilfe leistest, dann kann das auch als unterlassen Hilfeleistung angesehen werden.
Daß bei einer Herzmassage auch mal 1 Rippe brechen kann, ist eine Tatsache, das kann aber auch jedem Arzt oder Rettungsanitäter/Krankenpflegepersonal passieren und wenn Du es nicht machst, dann stirbt der Betroffene, da wird eine gebrochene Rippe das kleiner Übel sein. 
Das gleiche gilt für die Defibrillatoren, da die Personen in der Regel nicht ansprechbar sind in diesem Zustand, kann man vorher nicht fragen, bei einem fühlbaren Puls sollte man den Defi nicht einsetzen, aber mehr kann man von einem Ersthelfer nicht erwarten

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo,  
da ich nicht weiß von welchen Land du kommst antworte ich mal als Österreicher. 
In unserer Sanitäterausbildung hieß es zum einen man kann nicht falsch erste Hilfe leisten man kann nur gar nicht und dann ist es unterlassene Hilfeleistung und ist strafbar.
Im übrigen ist solange wie möglich am besten bis die Rettung eintrifft bzw. bis man zu erschöpft ist weiterzumachen bzw. andere anwesende einzuteilen. 
Was bei uns mal ein spektakulärer Fall war war folgender: 
Zusammenbruch --> es wurde erste Hilfe geleistet --> Zahnarzt kam vorbei sagte das würde sich nichts mehr bringen der ist schon tot --> Rettung kam --> keiner reanimierte.
Der besagte Zahnarzt machte sich damit strafbar also bitte hören sie auf niemanden außer den Rettungssanitäter bzw. Notarzt auch nicht wenn er/sie vorgibt weiß Gott was zu sein. 
Bei den Defibrillatoren war bei uns Vorsicht angesagt, bei uns hieß es Erste Hilfe mit erweiterter Kompetenz da man sich mit Defibrillatoren auch selbst schwer verletzen bzw. töten kann.
Deswegen bin ich mir da nicht mehr ganz so sicher wie die heutige Rechtslage ist bei öffentlich zugänglichen Defibrillatoren normalerweiße hat jede U-Bahn Station oder Bahnhof mehrere Mitarbeiter die darauf geschult sein sollten diese benützen zu können, wenn Sie sich unsicher sind ist Ihnen kein Vorwurf zu machen wenn Sie den nicht benützen, wenn Sie sich mit dem Umgang auskennen dann ist alles in Ordnung und Sie können den anwenden. 
Wegen gebrochenen Rippen, Verbrennung vom Deffi usw. brauchen Sie sich keine Gedanken machen.
Man kann zwar versuchen Sie anzuklagen aber für Polizisten bzw. Staatsanwälte usw. ist das höchstens der Pausenklatsch wo sie darüber lachen das manche Leute sich beschweren das sie noch Leben und Ihnen eine Rippe gebrochen wurde. 
Wichtig ist nur das man Hilfe leistet selbst wenn etwas falsch ausgeführt wird, nur keine Hilfeleistung zu stellen ist wirklich falsch!

----------


## kaya

Die öffentlich zugängigen Defibrillatoren (AED) sind selbsterklärend und haben eine Sprachausgabe.
D.h. man braucht keinerlei medizinische Kenntnisse für den Einsatz!
Das Gerät führt Ersthelfer durch die Anwendung und gibt nach Überprüfung der Herzfunktion eine klare Ansage, ob ein Schock empfohlen wird oder nicht.
Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung (bzw. der Darstellung in vielen Filmen) wird nicht bei einem Herzstillstand geschockt, sondern bei Kammerflimmern oder einer pulslosen Kammertachycardie. 
Aber wie gesagt, die Überprüfung übernimmt der AED nach Anlegen der Paddles. 
Also keine Hemmungen, man kann dabei nichts verkehrt machen.

----------


## kaya

Ergänzend: 
Die aktuellen Reanimationsrichtlinien empfehlen 30 Herzdruckmassagen mit einer Frequenz von 100/Min. und -wenn möglich- zwei Beatmungen (bei überstrecktem Kopf) im Wechsel. Die Beatmung kann zur Not entfallen. Die Sauerstoffsättigung im Blut ist meist ausreichend um die Gehirnfunktion einige Minuten aufrecht zu halten. Auch die Stelle am Brustbein muss nicht mehr lange gesucht werden, beide Hände verschränkt auf der Brustmitte aufsetzen und dann drücken, drücken, drücken...
Die eigenen Arme durchgestreckt lassen und zum Drücken den Oberkörper einsetzen, das Brustbein muss ca. 6 cm nach unten gedrückt werden, damit die Herzdruckmassage wirksam ist.
Wenn ein Zweithelfer vorhanden ist sollte man sich nach drei bis vier Durchgängen abwechseln.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfaq6io0Qz0

----------


## kaya

Hallo StefanD., 
ich hoffe, Du bist nicht böse wenn ich Deine PN hier im Forum kommentiere. 
Es ist leider immer noch so, dass vielen Unfallopfern und anderen Personen die dringend Hilfe brauchen, nicht geholfen wird, weil die Unsicherheit in der Bevölkerung hinsichtlich der Erste Hilfe Maßnahmen sehr groß ist. 
Da kann man besser 10 mal nachfragen und es gibt auch keine "dummen" Fragen, wenn es dazu führt, dass mehr Menschen bereit sind oder sich trauen Hilfe zu leisten.
Dabei sollte nie außer Acht gelassen werden, dass der Hilfebedürftige auch der Partner oder ein Familienangehöriger zu Hause sein kann. Unfälle und Katastrophen passieren nicht nur auf der Straße... 
In meinem letzten Beitrag habe ich übrigens einen Fehler gemacht: man beginnt mit Herzdruckmassagen und nicht mit der Beatmung. Werde ich gleich korrigieren, sorry...

----------

